

YouTube's Top Secret 'News Experiment'  - bwaldorf
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2010/06/hard_to_explain.php

======
brisance
This is all part of Google's strategy of getting the major news organizations
to sign up with Google TV by prodding them onto the path by using "citizen
videographers".

